# i cant cope



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I done HPT last night and its another negative, this is my third attempt.

I feel like my life is crumbling around me i can cope with the emotions anymore, seeing pregnant people and just wanting it to be me !

think i am ready to give up on everything, i dont think dreams can come true and i am not sure anymore who i am!!!

jenny


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww hun i'm so sorry      not much i can say really but want you to know yuo are not alone  

pam xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jenny
I am so sorry, it may be a good idea to do a blood test, just to be sure
Please take time to heal
I don't know your full story, but if you decide to try again, have you look into immune tests and treatment. It may be of help to do it
Also the book "Is my body baby friendly" by Alan Beer is good for immune

See the immune site here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jenny wanted to send you


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks all for your support words cn say how much pain i am in. blood negative, hate that call


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Jenny

I'm so sorry, it's a horrible dark place you're in right now - I remember it only too well.  

Maybe some reading on the 'moving on - deciding and accepting' board might help you to see what life is like once you have given up.  I'm not saying this is the right time to make the decision - it's way to raw and recent right now - all I'm saying is that for some of us it is the only option, and for some of us the best option as we just couldn't take any more upset, and 'giving up' is a long process, but it can lead to getting your happy life and sense of personal identity back.

Very many hugs, I know nothing I can say can make it better.  Just take care of yourself!

Jx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Jenny hello hunny. I just want to send you massive hugs and let you know that you are not on your own.
  
Candee
x


----------

